# Upload-Problem



## ThunderChunky (19. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,
Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Upload. Normalerweise habe ich ein Upload von 22 KB/s, doch als ich letztens einem Freund etwas schicken wollte, ging es nicht schneller als 3-6 KB/s. Ich benutze WindowsXP, falls das zur Problemlösung beitragen kann. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## won_gak (19. Oktober 2003)

Da fehlen mir aber noch einige Informationen.

1. WIE willst du uploaden? HTML? FTP? ?
2. WO sitzt dein Freund?


----------

